# Weight gain on IVF



## ludwig (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi there,

I am currently D/Reglating (Buserelin Injections) and seem to be putting weight on despite being very careful with what I am eating and exercising regularly.  As I am just within the acceptable BMI guidelines for IVF this is starting to really concern me.

Is anyone else having the same problem?

Maybe, some of the more 'experienced' readers have some comments? 

Thanks for taking the time to read my post.


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Ludwig 

I put on weight as soon as I started Buserilin, which a) I wasn't expecting - I thought it would only be the stimming drugs that did that but b) I didn't mind as I was a bit on the thin side.

I think you should try not to stress about this because the clinic will be aware that the drugs would make you a bit heavier, and wouldn't have started your treatment if they thought it would tip your BMI over acceptable limits. It's more important that you're as relaxed as possible than to be exactly within a certain weight parameter.


----------



## trusty (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi There,

I put weight on quite quickly, the drugs all made me feel pre-menstrual and I developed a sweet tooth straight away, I also gave up smoking so automatically reached for the food, maybe comfort eating to cope with the stress of the treatment too, so really I wouldn't worry too much at all, it is probably showing that you're reacting well to the drugs - hopefully you'll be putting on lots more weight in a few months anyway  

Trusty x


----------



## visnjak (Dec 30, 2005)

The Bruselin drug made me very tired when i took it, yes the belly became quite bloated, same as Cecilie, am on the thin side so the weight is welcome, plus the fact i gave up smoking 4 months ago am putting on bit of weight but i had to stop smoking so am eating more!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Lugwig

I also put on weight with Burselin,  I put on 5 lbs in all,  i lost it afterwards but then Xmas came along and put it all back on again,  so trying to lose it before i start my 2nd ivf cos dont want to put more weight on with that!!

Don't worry about it Ludwig all being well the next nine months you will be putting loads more on  

Lisa


----------



## yfinlayson (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi Ludwig, 

As you've started you should be OK even if you are borderline, but you will need to be back within acceptable limits should you need to try again. 

I'm about 26.5 on BMI, and a size 12-14 and I put on 10lbs with both my tx, but lost it 6-8 weeks after each tx finished, and I was a dress size bigger for about that amount of time too.  I do think its down to the drugs more than a change in diet, so try not to worry - but dont comfort eat too much in the 2ww either...unless its fruit!   I exercised like mad after my m/c and the weight didn't come off at all, and then one morning I woke up and my swollen stomach was flat again!  I think I was more surprised that it was my DH that noticed the change.....I had gone from being a significant muffin top to washboard stomach (Ok I exaggerate here a little   ) overnight.  xxxxxxx


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

"Changes in weight" is a listed side-effect for buserelin. Usually this means weight gain, because they are worried that if they write weight gain on drugs it won't sell! If it's any consolation to your BMI worries, I actually somehow managed to start my tx over the BMI limit. I am guessing that because I am very heavy for my size (size 12-14 and BMI comes out as obese) they didn't think by looking at me that they would need weigh me again. I responded to the lowest dose of stims and now have 2 top quality embies in. I guess I am one of those people that defies the stats...


----------



## jo &amp; ian (Nov 27, 2005)

i put on some weight with burserelin (think it was the metformin too) 
i dont know about you but i was desperately thirsty all the time, so i think some of it was water, i also got a rediculously sweet tooth 
dont diet hun, this isnt the time to be cutting stuff out, you need treats, and your body needs nutrients - they wont cancel your treatment (they didnt weigh me after i'd started treatment) you can loose weight later if you need to, good luck


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

hiya
i suppose i'm one on my own me, as i actually lost weight with buserlin on both attempts of ivf,the menagon prob had an effect too. i'm a size 10, and my family got worried as i was losing weight, but as soon as the drugs stoppped the weight went back on. it totally suppressed my appetite. i suppose everyone's different. good luck chuck. ceri x


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for posting this very interesting as I have just started Burselin, only on the second day at the moment. I havent noticed any appetite changes just a headache today and alittle more emotional but this could be due to the commencement of the rollercoaster. Anymore thoughts?

Trixxie


----------



## ludwig (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi there everybody!

Thank you for all your comments and sharing your experiences with me.  

Good luck to everyone. xxx


----------

